
Gates Foundation Launches Blockchain-Based Mobile Payments Solution - endswapper
https://cointelegraph.com/news/gates-foundation-launches-blockchain-based-mobile-payments-solution
======
runeks
Is anyone able to find any concrete information about the protocol?
Mojaloop.io only contains a link to a GitHub repo[1] without any code.

[1]
[https://github.com/LevelOneProject/leveloneproject](https://github.com/LevelOneProject/leveloneproject)

------
hndamien
Why do this when we already have a successful open one called Bitcoin?

